
Machine Learning for Middle Schoolers (2017) - mr_golyadkin
https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2017/05/machine-learning-for-middle-schoolers/
======
Puer
I'd imagine it's a lot easier and more effective to teach middle schools basic
probability first. All you need is a coin or a deck of cards to introduce them
to real world examples.

~~~
nerdponx
Not to mention that machine learning without at least some probabilistic
intuition is asking for trouble in many applications.

~~~
meesterdude
for image classification? I don't think so.

~~~
nerdponx
Maybe for copying and pasting MNIST-in-Keras.

But to even understand and make good use of cross-validation, you absolutely
need to understand expected values, sample size, and the bias/variance
tradeoff. That's all statistical intuition that depends more or less directly
on a basic understanding of and healthy respect for probability.

------
gardinal
[http://www.datasciencekids.org/p/home-
page.html](http://www.datasciencekids.org/p/home-page.html)

------
mr_golyadkin
I found this via [https://andrewgelman.com/2018/11/30/stephen-wolfram-
explains...](https://andrewgelman.com/2018/11/30/stephen-wolfram-explains-
neural-nets/) which is a nice little intro.

